# Famous horse look-alikes...Share yours!



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

wow they do look alot a like!


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

wow they look alike! Even down to their blazes trailing off to the side! Crazy!


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

I know! Isn't that cool? I saw a pic of Zenyatta and my jaw dropped!


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Mahalima looks a lil like Amir El Shaklan

Maybe she has to work out a lil more and wear some make up lol


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

The stallion I trained and showed










His daddy, Abdullah










Some links to Abdullah
Abdullah Top Showjumping Stallion

Abdullah

Interestingly, he was shown by Conrad Holmfeld....the man who designed all the showjumping courses at the WEG this week.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Vinnie and his sire Halim El Mansour have similar faces/expressions imo


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Nico and his 100% foundation great grandsire. I think they look so much alike!


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow, those are some good ones! Beautiful Arabian!


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

I know this thread is old, but I thought it was cool!
So, I think my boy looks kind of like the Arabian stud, Negatraz.

My horse









Negatraz


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

OMG 3rdTimestheCharm...when I saw the picture of your horse I thought he was MINE!!


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

WOW!! They do look a lot alike, Roman! That's crazy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Very cool Roman and Charm. Even your cows look alike.

Subbing, I hope there are more additions.

I didn't notice how old the thread was and went along 'liking' a bunch of ancient posts. Haha


----------



## That Friesian (Jan 15, 2015)

I think the first 1 goes together alot


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

That Friesian- yeah, I think you're right!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

